# Needed help with track plan



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm stuck ! 
The first loop is done. 
It has one 20' circle cut in half and stretched with +/- 30'of straight track! 








This has a small yard on the left. 











I would like to use the 10' circle / 8' circle/ 1/2 8' circle for a second loop! 
I also have 2 right x wide turnouts and 1 left x wide turnout. 
I have some straights but will need more. 
I would like to walk inside from the bottom of photo. 
I have a pvc pipe for a tunnel and am not afraid to move dirt. 
It can go over the other loop. 
I would like the two tracks to be side by each @ one location. 
Might build a foot bridge to cross over! 
Good luck if you decide to tackle it! 
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, one piece of advice: when I had to shoehorn a layout into my small yard, I bought the $99 RR-Track program, and it really helped me figure out how to get what I wanted, and it came out better than I thought it would. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking for the people that love to design layouts! 
I got one of those layout do-hickies and now I feel like I'm back @ school! 
The second loop can go out side of the box and come back in! 
Thanks again 
Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

on that kind of space there is an infinite amount of possibilities. 
how should we know, what might agrade you? 
give some hints or wishes at least. 
you like roundy-round or switching? etc...


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to run the train and watch. 
Loops good. 
The first loop will run 1:29 
2nd loop could run 1:20 Logging trains or 1;29 
I always wanted to see two trains. 
Would like to see the pass each other. 
No buildings PLANNED 
Maybe a trestle 
Tunnel 
Raise it higher than first 
Some shots done in daylight. 




















Thanks 
Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I give up with the re sizing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean.... Looks like you have all the room in the world to go outside the "box" by raising the second loop up about 12 inches and running it where ever you'd like. 

Using the ladder roadbed method, you can add trestles, cribbing, abutments, bridges and all that good stuff.... You could even add two or more loops. It would look fabulous... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Check the track, trestles and roadbed posts for by "TRAINS". Don has done some very, very nice things with the ladder roadbed... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/48138/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll tell you this the xtrckcad is interesting!!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

l I'll never get to be in the geek squad!!!
This is the xtrkcad results!
First loop!
This is what takes to long.
USA's 20' split in half with 30' of track in between!!
There are 4 Aristo x-wide turnouts.
Still playing and learning!!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Keep playing with XTrkCAD. My first layouts looked about like that as well. Eventually, and with help from the mailing list, I feel that I've become rather proficiant at creating layout designs. It comes easily after a while - mainly once you learn to think like the program.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Sean,
You can make my lay out on that there program.
Toad


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With that much room, use #6 switches, they are a better match for your wide curves! Would be a pity having nice large curves, for big locos, but the locos could not navigate the turnouts! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean does not have any big locos and is all freight running. 

Mainline has big curves and freight yard looks like a small freight yard (double siding).


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if you just want some ideas here is one


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes!!!
I knew some one likes to do this !!
Excellent! Scott!!

You see, I'm blind when it comes to my layout, maybe because I see it all the time!\
Good idea.
Need more!

I'm still working on it.
Thanks Scott.

Sean


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

a lot depends on what you want to do in running .........

you could add a Y to the top loop but the wiring is harder .....

or a reverse loop ........

or keep going uphill and make the loop near your yard taller ..... say 24 to 30 inchs


there is allso severl good places for towns and the buildings will add some intrest .........


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

That tunnel will be hard "LARGE ROCK" under the track.
If I can move it it is gone Not so.

Had a hard time chipping out just to get the track that low!!!
I was thinking of being able to walk inside the layout @ that location.
The loop could extend outside in the lower left hand corner.
I do not have to have the loops connect.because I have 2 TE's.

Speaking or rocks I do have a lot to hold up the second loop. 


How do the guy's take a drawing like yours and add something? 


Not to interested in towns but If I raise some of the loop up ,I can do more with plants! 

Sean


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

you are going up not down 

the track tru the tunnel is the same track and level you have now ....


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know about trying to stay within your existing track list, but here is a suggestion to expand the outer loop to a twice-around, plus an elevated inner loop with a graded connecting branch down to the outer loop. It would have to be adjusted a bit to get around the trees, but using flex track, anything's possible. All grades here are under 2%.


----------

